# Board Skin/Theme



## Michael (Dec 16, 2010)

This is really minor but it's been going on for some time now...

It doesn't seem that the board remembers a user's chosen skin/theme after cookies have been cleared. Didn't use to be this way. 

No biggie, but it might be worth looking into...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 16, 2010)

Michael,

There's nothing to "correct" here. The system has a default theme and the only way it knows to apply a specific them is through a cookie.


----------

